# Mini-Max's are IN!!



## Hyside Inflatables

Hey All,

We have Mini-Max's now in stock!!

Colors CURRENTLY available:

BLUE
GREEN
YELLOW
GRAY
WHITE
NEO

$2375 plus shipping! NEO is $1995 plus shipping!

:!:*Last Minute Deadline* for custom colors and models is *FRIDAY the 13th, December, 2013!* We do have a good amount of inventory, but we do not stock every model in every color, so if there's something you've been wanting, jump on it now! Give us a ring to discuss options!

Get There, with HYSIDE!


----------



## livin_tll

Best raft EVER!!


----------



## Stiff N' Wett

Agreed... Buy one or have one of you close buddies buy one your summers will never be the same!


----------

